# New Sensor coming by Fujifilm-Panasonic?



## pedro (Aug 17, 2013)

Hope this hasn't been posted before...

http://thenewcamera.com/fujifilm-and-panasonic-new-organic-sensor-coming/


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 17, 2013)

pedro said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before...
> 
> http://thenewcamera.com/fujifilm-and-panasonic-new-organic-sensor-coming/



Four times the dynamic range and 1.2 times the sensitivity...... and you can rest assured that this is the most favourable scenario that they could come up with.... wonder how it performs in the real world.... and on cold days...

1.2 times the sensitivity is not a very big change... and they don't say who they compared it to... was it Canon, Nikon, sony, sigma???

4 times the dynamic range is a decent improvement..... 2 stops... but you could use split pixels with a different gain on each side to get WAY more than 2 stops of gain...

I don't trust marketing departments claims....


----------

